# S14 rear suspension



## rficalora (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi - new to the forum. I'm looking for a complete S14 rear suspension. Anyone here have one or know of good sources you can point me to?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you are looking for used parts, Car-part.com might be helpful. For genuine Nissan parts, there's NissanPartsDeal.com. For what available aftermarket parts there are, there's Rockauto.com.


----------



## rficalora (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks smj999smj. I'm definitely looking for a complete, used rear suspension assembly - cradle, control arms, diff, knuckles, etc. - hub to hub including brakes if I can find one. I'm familiar with car-part.com & have reached out to a few places. I'm in Houston & didn't see anything there, but there appear to be a few in the Dallas/Ft Worth & San Antonio areas.

I was wondering though, whether there are any recyclers who specialize in S13/S14/JDM, etc. parts that might be additional options?

Is there an after-market cradle? If so, I could consider after market cradle & other components.


----------



## rficalora (Dec 1, 2020)

Related question - is the S13 cradle the same as the S14? I've found 5-lug hubs and both left & right control arms & links so if the S13 cradle is the same, that would open up options too.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's no aftermarket cradle made. Typically, aftermarket manufacturers don't make parts that there is not a sufficient market for which they can make a profit. I went to NissanPartsDeal.com and looked up the S14 rear crossmember assembly and was surprised to find out that there were several different part number listings. Apparently, there are deciding factors such as trim designation (XE, SE) and production date. So, you may want to look into that to see what those differences are and also enter your VIN # to see what part number should go with your 240SX. A salvage yard with an interchange program like Hollander's may be able to shed some light on the differences. As far as the S13, I highly doubt that they'd be the same, but you can compare part numbers using NissanPartsDeal.com's site and by looking up the respective models. As far as the JDM importers, you can check, but a lot of them just import the front clip of the vehicle.


----------



## rficalora (Dec 1, 2020)

Great info; thanks!


----------

